# Postwar Schwinn with no kickstand



## fat tire trader (Mar 17, 2018)

I was discussing a frame in the motorized bike section with someone. Its a mid fifties frame. Isn't there a year, 56?, that frames used a clamp on kickstand?


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2018)

55-56 Schwinn straightbar Balloon and middleweight Spitfire and Hornet used a bolt on kickstand.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 17, 2018)

From my experience,many of the lower end models in the 50's and 60's used the bolt on stands.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 18, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> 55-56 Schwinn straightbar Balloon and middleweight Spitfire and Hornet used a bolt on kickstand.




I have a ‘56 balloon tire straightbar with a bolt on kickstand.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep, my 56 Spifire Ballooner had a bolt on as well.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2018)

I believe it was 1953 when Schwinn deleted the built in stands on the economy models. And they also went to the cheap rolled stems on the same models.


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 19, 2018)

Fat tire trader was mentioning that on my 1956 Schwinn curved bar dx whizzer special. The bolt on puzzled me, looks like I was wrong on that.  Great info here! I didn't know that Schwinn went back to the bolt on.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## ricobike (Apr 22, 2018)

What's funny is that Schwinn used bolt-on Atwood kickstands which in my opinion are better than the built-ins.  I just took a bolt-on kickstand that was on a Schwinn Debbie that I parted out and put it on a Heavy Duty Wasp that had a busted off built-in kickstand.  It holds that bike up great.


----------

